# Sticky  Regarding banquets and events!!!!!!!!! PLEASE READ!!!!



## NEMichsportsman

I always try to get the banquet and other similar club events stuck at the top when I come across them.

Please help me by adding a little uniformity, then I only have to "stick" them vs. edit and add information.

Remember the most important info in the organization, the date and the location...

Please follow the following template for naming threads: 

*Banquet-MACOMB County PHEASANTS FOREVER 2/29/08 Chesterfield MI

This has all the necessary information contained in one brief statement and will make it easier for potential attendees to determine if they are able to attend based on date and location...


*Now bring on the banquets, and good luck with your fundraising!!!!
*

*


----------

